# Im New - Help!!



## Jan B (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi im Jan and this is my first time on this site and in a chatroom!! I am 35 and am waiting to have 2 FET. I started IVF at St Marys in Manchester last October, the first replacement failed along with the second, then on 6/3 this year I had the third one replaced and it worked, but sadly at 11 weeks I miscarried, I was, I am still devastated two months on.....I know I have two left but they are at the 40% chance of surviving the freeze... I am also lucky that I have two full cycles left on the NHS..Please someone reply, I need to talk to others who are going thro this treatment....


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Jan
Welcoem to FF.
I'm sorry to hear allyou have been through and I am sending you a big hug.
Chick


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

hello Jan,
you have come to the right place for support,someone on here will usually be able to offer advice or a cyber hug when needed, I have everything crossed for your next treatment,

good luck,

mmmbop,xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi jan 

welcome to ff hun this is a wonderful site we are all here for you through your treatment just wanted to say how sorry i was to hear about your m/c  wishing you all the luck in the world for your fet hun i hope its a bfp 

love always lilly xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Jan! 
*welcome* to FF! 
Best of luck with fet sweetheart! We're all here for ya!

Luv
Angel
XX


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

Dear Jan

Im so sorry to hear about you're m/c. I noticed your reply to another post asking if others were going through 'what if's'........The answer is yes........ 

My pregnancy following second ivf ended recently as ectopic (8wks). Its horrible and you do keep saying what if and working out how many weeks you would have been etc. My edd was 14 Feb, so im not looking forward to that either. Ive noticed myself doing it when i read some posts, especially people who's edd is round about when mine would have been. I just wanted you to know that this is normal.

I really hope that you have success soon, good luck with everything.

Love Nic xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Jan,

Just wanted to say welcome to FF! and hello.

Glad you decided to join us.

Laine x


----------

